# Gear Potency



## over9cc (Aug 21, 2014)

how could one learn if the gear he has is real/under dosed/fake? 

if someone was running 250/mg test E per week what would his blood levels be? same applies to 500/mg/week.

would everyone have the same numbers? if they were taking the same stuff? 

anybody have some blood test they took while on gear?


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 21, 2014)

Blood levels depend on the person.


----------



## bronco (Aug 21, 2014)

over9cc said:


> how could one learn if the gear he has is real/under dosed/fake?
> 
> if someone was running 250/mg test E per week what would his blood levels be? same applies to 500/mg/week.
> 
> ...



I think mass specs is the only way to know if gear is properly dosed.though Blood work is a good way to figure out if your gear actually contains test.


----------



## over9cc (Aug 21, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> Blood levels depend on the person.



so theres no way to tell if what your getting is underdosed?


----------



## Get Some (Aug 21, 2014)

My numbers come out pretty damn high on just 250 mg of test weekly, whereas I have friends who don't even register as high as 1000 ng/dl while on higher doses than that using the same gear. So it's impossible to tell.

The thing is, if a source is trying to gut corners to make money, it's not going to be $5 here and $10 there, it's going to be big. So rather than something being underdosed, it's likely going to be just oil and completely fake.... OR it will not be what it says on the bottle. For example, Test is a lot cheaper than primo and could be put in place of primo to make the guy a lot of money. Someone who routinely uses primo would notice, but someone who is on their first run will go by the "you don't notice changes for awhile" on primo and just wait it out. So, what is said to be 100mg/ml primo could be 100mg/ml test. 3 mL a week would be enough to give you slow gains similar to primo, but you will not end up anywhere near the life changing results of a full primo cycle. Again, this is why it's the most faked drug out there.


----------



## over9cc (Aug 22, 2014)

Get Some said:


> My numbers come out pretty damn high on just 250 mg of test weekly, whereas I have friends who don't even register as high as 1000 ng/dl while on higher doses than that using the same gear. So it's impossible to tell.
> 
> The thing is, if a source is trying to gut corners to make money, it's not going to be $5 here and $10 there, it's going to be big. So rather than something being underdosed, it's likely going to be just oil and completely fake.... OR it will not be what it says on the bottle. For example, Test is a lot cheaper than primo and could be put in place of primo to make the guy a lot of money. Someone who routinely uses primo would notice, but someone who is on their first run will go by the "you don't notice changes for awhile" on primo and just wait it out. So, what is said to be 100mg/ml primo could be 100mg/ml test. 3 mL a week would be enough to give you slow gains similar to primo, but you will not end up anywhere near the life changing results of a full primo cycle. Again, this is why it's the most faked drug out there.



ahh okay thanks, however then whats the difference between pharma grade and UG grade? if the UG is real then why is pharma considered better?


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 22, 2014)

Pharma grade is made by a real pharmaceutical company, sterile, and dosed correctly. A UGL is not guaranteed to be sterile or dosed correctly, and even may be straight oil with no hormone, or have a different hormone than labeled.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 22, 2014)

over9cc said:


> ahh okay thanks, however then whats the difference between pharma grade and UG grade? if the UG is real then why is pharma considered better?


lol

With HG you don't have to wonder if it's real, underdosed, or sterile.  Basically everything you're questioning now.


----------



## bubbagump (Aug 22, 2014)

I think some of it comes with experience too.  Different sides, etc.  But as far as potency that's a good question.   I guess you just have to get bloods and.see where you re at at a certain dose.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 22, 2014)

HG is also made with better oils that are water thin. They slide easily through any pin and do not produce any PIP, at least that is my experience


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 22, 2014)

Get Some said:


> HG is also made with better oils that are water thin. They slide easily through any pin and do not produce any PIP, at least that is my experience



I disagree, Bayer-Schering oils are the thickest I've ever seen.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 22, 2014)

Dude I can help you with your problem 








































Send me all your gear.  I'll test it for you.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 22, 2014)

Get Some said:


> My numbers come out pretty damn high on just 250 mg of test weekly, whereas I have friends who don't even register as high as 1000 ng/dl while on higher doses than that using the same gear. So it's impossible to tell.
> 
> The thing is, if a source is trying to gut corners to make money, it's not going to be $5 here and $10 there, it's going to be big. So rather than something being underdosed, it's likely going to be just oil and completely fake.... OR it will not be what it says on the bottle. For example, Test is a lot cheaper than primo and could be put in place of primo to make the guy a lot of money. Someone who routinely uses primo would notice, but someone who is on their first run will go by the "you don't notice changes for awhile" on primo and just wait it out. So, what is said to be 100mg/ml primo could be 100mg/ml test. 3 mL a week would be enough to give you slow gains similar to primo, but you will not end up anywhere near the life changing results of a full primo cycle. Again, this is why it's the most faked drug out there.


Why do some people test higher than others? So some people can grow with just 300 mg wk test and otherd can't with the same amount?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok so for shits and giggles...where would one get their shit mass spec'ed from?? I'm not asking for names, more like locations. How much is it per test? What min volume of product is needed for a test? 

Anyone curious as to the answers of questions like this? If it was safe enuf to do, I would for sure at least try it out to know for myself what that compound really contains


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 22, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ok so for shits and giggles...where would one get their shit mass spec'ed from?? I'm not asking for names, more like locations. How much is it per test? What min volume of product is needed for a test?
> 
> Anyone curious as to the answers of questions like this? If it was safe enuf to do, I would for sure at least try it out to know for myself what that compound really contains



I've been looking into this for a while MM. Since I live in Asia, and since I'm dead sure that there are labs in China, Vietnam or Indonesia providing mass specs services for much cheaper than in western countries (and more important: without questioning the legality of the product to be tested) but haven't been able to find one yet. I've read post on various boards from guys stating that they get their stuff mass spec tested by a lab in Korea for a decent price. I've seen the lab reports and they look legit, but got no clue about how to contact this lab.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 22, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> I've been looking into this for a while MM. Since I live in Asia, and since I'm dead sure that there are labs in China, Vietnam or Indonesia providing mass specs services for much cheaper than in western countries (and more important: without questioning the legality of the product to be tested) but haven't been able to find one yet. I've read post on various boards from guys stating that they get their stuff mass spec tested by a lab in Korea for a decent price. I've seen the lab reports and they look legit, but got no clue about how to contact this lab.



It would be worth knowing this kind of info. Its really the only way to know for sure. I hope you can find something in your digging sir lol. 

How big of a facility would be need for something like this? More importantly, what exact machine is used? Is there more than one in the process??


----------



## woodswise (Aug 22, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> lol
> 
> With HG you don't have to wonder if it's real, underdosed, or sterile.  Basically everything you're questioning now.



Yep.  With HG all you gotta worry about is whether it is real human grade or fake . . .


----------



## woodswise (Aug 22, 2014)

bronco said:


> I think mass specs is the only way to know if gear is properly dosed.though Blood work is a good way to figure out if your gear actually contains test.



Mass spectometry (a qualitative test) cannot tell you the concentration of compounds in solution.  It can only tell you what compounds are present in the solution.

A a quantitative (how much is present) test is much more difficult to perform.


----------



## bronco (Aug 22, 2014)

woodswise said:


> Mass spectometry (a qualitative test) cannot tell you the concentration of compounds in solution.  It can only tell you what compounds are present in the solution.
> 
> A a quantitative (how much is present) test is much more difficult to perform.



Your correct. I have seen both


----------



## over9cc (Aug 22, 2014)

so because theres no way(average joe) to tell how potent your gear is how would you dose your stuff? 

if you had a chance to get UGL stuff for lets say 50$ a bottle or pharma for 100$ which would you pick?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 22, 2014)

over9cc said:


> so because theres no way(average joe) to tell how potent your gear is how would you dose your stuff?
> 
> if you had a chance to get UGL stuff for lets say 50$ a bottle or pharma for 100$ which would you pick?



I'd dose it like Joli does....by blood concentrations.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 22, 2014)

xptovix said:


> Hello over9cc, you can buy a steroid test kit, easily find on the web.
> 
> Best Regards.



Those don't give you any clue of actual hormone concentrations in the oil.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 22, 2014)

Just to be sure do not confuse pharm grade with "pharm labeled" UGL's. 

_To determine if you had any hormone in the vials at all you could always crash it._

*I'm curious if this would work so I'm going to ask this as a question:*
If you got blood work done running legit pharm grade, Watson for example.
Then got bloodwork done running the same exact dosage at the same week you did the previous.
Could you then determine if your TEST was under or over dosage from the serum levels?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 22, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> Just to be sure do not confuse pharm grade with "pharm labeled" UGL's.
> 
> _To determine if you had any hormone in the vials at all you could always crash it._
> 
> ...



You'd also have to use the same pinning locations and order of locations bc location can make the water hydrolyze quicker or slower, if you donated blood you'd want to do that at the same point and take the same amount, your hydration levels can affect results by temporarily increasing blood volume, etc etc. Yes it could give you a decent idea of how it's dosed but it wouldn't be exact by any means Bane.


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 23, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> I disagree, Bayer-Schering oils are the thickest I've ever seen.



Yes very thick oil


----------



## j2048b (Aug 23, 2014)

With everything being said REMEMBER even watson has had issues as have other real from the pharmacy brands, i was on a vial of watson branded cyp from walgreens and what do u know i went from having a total test of 1100 down to a 285!!!! In the 2 months i was getting my 100 mlg pin at my docs office weekly and we couldnt figure out why i was feeling like sh it ran over twice, after 2 months we did bw and saw my levels had plummeted! It was a sh itty bottle pf watson test cyp... There are a few threads on other forums about this as well, it is manufactured in ohio and some from Singapore, my box said Singapore, and one said ohio, we switched to that vial and i was g2g after 2-3 weeks,

might be a bit off topic, but in the same realms, if u cant get a mass spec, rely on bw i guess?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2014)

xptovix said:


> Hey Docd187123, logical not, but you can know that you have real or fake stuff



If you try and hock your bathtub gear anywhere outside the uncensored forum your account will be terminated.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2014)

xptovix said:


> Hey Docd187123, logical not, but you can know that you have real or fake stuff



Don't get it...your questioning the logic of my post or what? Steroid test kits available to the public are very unreliable and hard to interpret for some. Also if you re-read the original post, the OP was asking also on how to tell if the gear is underdosed and if blood levels could be predicted based on dosage. Your post that I quoted and responded to was attempting to explain a test kit does nothing for those questions.


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 24, 2014)

Don't waste your breath doc, this guy just doesn't get it and has been going around insulting members and admin


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Don't waste your breath doc, this guy just doesn't get it and has been going around insulting members and admin



I'm just reading some of his other posts IH. You're right, I'ma just save my breath for those who do care


----------

